
Party with the Patent Judges - chrismealy
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/party-with-the-patent-judges/
======
gorbachev
Assuming the attendee list is public, it should be pretty easy to get the
judges attending the "conference" recused from IP related cases from now on.

------
namank
I've always been on the fenice bout patents. At a very ignorant level, they
are instruments of unfair revenue. But give it some thought and they make so
much practical sense. They spur private innovation.

Without patent protection, what incentive do pharmaceuticals have to spend
millions of $ on vaccines? As noble a cause as greater good is, greater good
doesn't put food on the table.

Secondly, patents promote the spread of knowledge - you have to reveal your
secret in order to protect it.

------
LawProf
The list of speaking judges is public - including the chief judge of the
patent circuit

------
joe_the_user
From the comments: _"It is discouraging for many large companies who have
invested large sums of money in buying legislators to pass the laws they need
to generate large profits to have these laws upended by some random judge. It
is easy enough to buy the executive and legislative branches of government but
the judicial branch is more difficult. This looks like a creative way of
bridging this gap and preserving profits."_

Score one for those who viewing the state as a rent-seeking entity focused on
dividing the spoils...

